
Google Chrome 2.0 - Fast but lacking features - soundsop
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=4404
======
arthurk
_"For Mac and Linux users, there’s still no Google Chrome for you."_

You can grab the latest nighly build for OS X here:
<http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/sub-rel-mac/>

It works pretty well and the UI is great. However, there are still some
features missing, like the ability to delete bookmarks.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
I follow the development of Mac Chrome Pretty Closely. Here is a list of what
works and what doesn't as of build 16630. Keeping track of this at
[http://www.manu-j.com/blog/download-updated-native-google-
ch...](http://www.manu-j.com/blog/download-updated-native-google-chrome-for-
mac-os-x/230/)

What Works

    
    
        * Almost all websites 
        * Bookmark pages
        * Most visited sites
        * Open link in new tab
        * Open new tabs
        * Omnibox
        * Back, Forward, Reload
        * Open link in new window
        * Drag a tab to make a window
        * Launch new tab
        * Cut, Copy, Paste
        * Keyboard shortcuts
        * about:version, about:dns, about:crash, about:histograms
        * Find in page
        * History with search
        * Form Fill
        * Delete Thumbnail in New Tab Page
        * Window Positions Remembered
        * View Source  with synatx highlighting and clickable links
    

What Doesn’t Work

    
    
        * Open link in new tab Rev 13759
        * Plugins (No flash -> No youtube)
        * History Rev 16050
        * Omnibox Rev 13759
        * Bookmarks Bar
        * Find Rev 16050
        * Print
        * about:network, about:memory
        * Web Inspector
        * Input methods such as Kotoeri (Japanese)
        * Preferences (Partial implementation)
        * Full Screen Browsin

------
jpedrosa
I have been using Google Chrome on Linux since about a month ago. I installed
it so I could test JavaScript programming with it as well. As Google Chrome
was still a very work-in-progress (it still is though has improved a lot) at
the time I also built a WebKit nightly to test JavaScript with a WebKit
process. Since about two weeks ago I have stopped using the WebKit standalone
process to test things as Google Chrome is not crashing and considering its
roughness it is working well enough for testing JavaScript at least. ;-)

It is super important to have Google Chrome supported on Linux as well as it
is going to make it all the more cross-platform and help with getting WebKit
quality installs everywhere so we all can share some common ground.

That said, when I am on Windows, Google Chrome is my preferred browser.
Despite being unfinished, the Linux version is coming along nicely and it's
always open right beside Firefox for me. Opera never enjoyed that status for
me however many features it came with. As a matter of fact, programming
JavaScript with Opera has been a little awkward when comparing the same code
that works OK with Firefox and WebKit and does not quite work with Opera.

I appreciate the Linux version, Google! Thanks! :-)

------
anigbrowl
I've been using Chrome almost exclusively for about 3 months now. I do miss
the rich selection of Firefox extensions, but the upside is that the core
functionality feels so fast and reliable that my overall browsing experience
is much better. And I'm using the Dev track, so 'fast and reliable' _includes_
the expected hiccups you encounter with a weekly development build.

Yes, it's imperfect (#1 annoyance: too few configuration options), and yes I
think they need to do more to speed up the extension development. But I do
love the fact that a page can blow up or die without taking the whole browser
down, and that load/new incidence times are close to zero.

------
Sephr
How is comparing Google Chrome 2, Safari 4 beta, and Firefox 3.0.10 fair?
Firefox 3.5 or 3.6 should have been tested instead.

------
Maascamp
I can not use Chrome as my browser until they get with the times and include
mouse gestures.

------
vitriolize
>"For Mac and Linux users, there’s still no Google Chrome for you."

And this is when I stopped reading. If Google was truly committed to
opensource they'd make a Linux version.

~~~
noss
A quick look-around and I find that they're working on it.

[http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-
li...](http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux/)

I'm sure you could help out. I mean, if you are truly committed to open
source.

